# Article in today's NY Times about rescue/shelters



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/08/magazine...mp;ref=magazine


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you for that link. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVED that article - I always fall for the cutesy ones !!! I would have taken Olive home too . Why people would not choose to rescue a dog - BAFFLES me . I am more proud of my rescue dogs accomplishments , than any mere puppy . When Henry wagged his tail for the first time - I boo hooed everywhere . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just then a small side door opened to my left. A man was standing in a dimly lighted room before a partly visible mound, the startling dimensions of which would soon become apparent as, one by one, shiny black tied-off garbage bags were being tossed out into the area before me. Big, small and middle-size lumps, well over 50 of them, some rigid with rigor mortis and some — like the large, handsome, two-toned boxer mix that I watched spill out of the tear in his bag and slide down the mound — loose-limbed and floppy-eared, like deeply asleep dogs.

Linda ~ The above is a partial quote from the article. I have not mentioned to many people, but I have witnessed this first hand. I've seen from begininng to end, the gassing, the terrible death, and the disposal of the bodies. I do not regret it, as it changed my life forever. I had always loved and respected animals, but this gave me a lesser respect for the human race. As upsetting as it is, it IS a reality. One which cannot be ignored. It is a slow process, but it will come to a halt.

We're getting there Girlfriend


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Just then a small side door opened to my left. A man was standing in a dimly lighted room before a partly visible mound, the startling dimensions of which would soon become apparent as, one by one, shiny black tied-off garbage bags were being tossed out into the area before me. Big, small and middle-size lumps, well over 50 of them, some rigid with rigor mortis and some — like the large, handsome, two-toned boxer mix that I watched spill out of the tear in his bag and slide down the mound — loose-limbed and floppy-eared, like deeply asleep dogs.
> 
> Linda ~ The above is a partial quote from the article. I have not mentioned to many people, but I have witnessed this first hand. I've seen from begininng to end, the gassing, the terrible death, and the disposal of the bodies. I do not regret it, as it changed my life forever. I had always loved and respected animals, but this gave me a lesser respect for the human race. As upsetting as it is, it IS a reality. One which cannot be ignored. It is a slow process, but it will come to a halt.
> 
> ...


That must have been so hard, Deb. I would lose it if that were me.

All of you who rescue - Deb, Sarah, kab, Marj and everyone else - you're very special people. I plan to join your ranks one day.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=361255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda ~ You joined the ranks many years ago. There's more to rescue than fostering. There's "word of mouth", there's donations, slide-shows, etc. It's getting the word OUT THERE. 

And you, my very dear friend, are just like me. You have a very big mouth
















I love you so much. Keep up the good work


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=361259
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you, my very dear friend, are just like me. You have a very big mouth
















As the wolf in Little Red Riding Hood would say "All the better to drink wine with!"

Love you, too!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Just then a small side door opened to my left. A man was standing in a dimly lighted room before a partly visible mound, the startling dimensions of which would soon become apparent as, one by one, shiny black tied-off garbage bags were being tossed out into the area before me. Big, small and middle-size lumps, well over 50 of them, some rigid with rigor mortis and some — like the large, handsome, two-toned boxer mix that I watched spill out of the tear in his bag and slide down the mound — loose-limbed and floppy-eared, like deeply asleep dogs.



And this is the part that I got to that unleashed my tears...that and the pic next to it of that poor, scared dog getting "the shot"...I just looked into his scared eyes and the unloving arms around him, holding him in place with the thing wrapped around his mouth and I lost it.....

And to think that my Ralphie could have been like that.......If I only had a house with a yard...I would save them all.....Yes, word of mouth is very good.

We have a new girl at work, all of 21 years old...I told her about rescues, about my Pacino and how I have had him since he was a puppy and about Ralphie, our rescue...well, she is now ordering things from petedge and joined the ASPCA...Next she will have a rescue.....she has only been working for 2 weeks....

People need to be educated about what goes on, you know out of sight, out of mind...If we keep it in the faces maybe things will get done.

Ok, now I need to go blow my nose.

Marie & the Boys


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Just then a small side door opened to my left. A man was standing in a dimly lighted room before a partly visible mound, the startling dimensions of which would soon become apparent as, one by one, shiny black tied-off garbage bags were being tossed out into the area before me. Big, small and middle-size lumps, well over 50 of them, some rigid with rigor mortis and some — like the large, handsome, two-toned boxer mix that I watched spill out of the tear in his bag and slide down the mound — loose-limbed and floppy-eared, like deeply asleep dogs.[/B]


Oh gosh Linda that was a very good read, very sad in places too







Thank you for posting it, I am sure glad I read it, it certainly touched my heart. I think the above paragraph was the one that got to me too


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, I have always rescued dogs until I purchased Molly. It was a very difficult decision for me to buy a puppy and I still feel guilty about it. There's just nothing like the feeling one gets when you save a precious animal's life. Rescues aren't without problems but they sure are worth it in the end.

Molly & Annie (1 rescued and 1 purchased) and I love them both!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

My Snowy and Seelow are both rescues. My Snowy died recently so it's just Seelow now. I feel very fortunate to have had the opportunity to rescue these babies and share their lives. When the day comes to add another little fluffy dog to our family I will rescue again. When Snowy died, we made a contribution to MMR in her memory. It's just a small piece of the puzzle, and the work that everyone is doing to save all these babies is so important. Thank you all for all of your contributions. It means a great deal.


----------

